# test pipe, purpose?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

what does a test pipe do?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

to make mad illegal hp.


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

haha, test pipe just elliminates the catalytic converter with a straight through pipe...

there really isnt a need for it unless you have tons of power...or a turbo/supercharged engine..


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

It's called a "test" pipe because it is supposed to be for testing/ racing, not for street use, i.e. illegal.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

lol i really dont think he even took that into consideration, and it is kind of obvious, since it means you no longer have your cat


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you want one just take off your cat gut it and put it back on, but you will get hard pops because the car will be sucking alot more air back in the exhaust... Not worth it unless you plan on doing a hole exhaust manifold and all with a cold intake.

more air in, more air out..


----------

